# First SM army WIP



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Well guys you have seen some of my post and images and I decided to post up an ongoing blog of my progress in building my very first Space Marine force. Hopefully this will not only help me get feedback and advice as i assemble my force but it will help new players witness the creation of an army by another newb. 
*
Currently In My Possession:*

Space Marine Captain- AoBR version. Painted and based.The only completed model.

Dreadnought- AoBR version. Highlight layers in progress and rough basing.

Terminator squad- To be stripped and repainted with the exception of the sergeant who is in the highlighting stage and is based.

2 Tactical Squads- One to be stripped an repainted the other to be based and painted. 

Whirlwind-Almost completed.Missing some crucial details.

Predator-To be based and painted. 

*To Be Bought Soon:*

2 Rhinos for my tactical squads.
Assault troops
Chaplain with jump pack 
Possibly another Heavy. To be Decided Later.

*The Plan:*
Within My next post i will include images my force. I plan On having the army done within the coming month or more giving me enough time to complete schoolwork and have some sort of social life. 
With all this taken into account this leaves me with a fair amount of work. I Will Be posting Regular updates (when my homework and school club schedules allow) with images of my progress. 

Feedback and comments are Greatly appreciated! 

Cheers, 
Ultrablue


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright here goes. 

These two are full shots of my army:

















And this is a close up of my Captain:


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish I had your quality of the pictures on my camera.

awesome detail, keep posting more 

LX


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Muchas gracias for the positive response and rep 
I'll have an update up later tonight or tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

So i decided to post up some images of my whirlwind before wrap him up tomorrow. Now im debating the line between dirty or just plain filthy. The Treads are not done and neither is the front visor and its missing a lot of detail.Feedback would be amazing because im just not sure where to go with this one.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

nice job there, lol, rain maker xD


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

everything looks good so far man. You said you weren't done with the visor ports, but what are you planning for them? I would stick with a minimal weathering as too much tends to look like you're hiding something in your paint job. That's just me though, will be waiting to see the end results!


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

well i have not been able to get much done on the whirlwind. School work was pretty harsh. But i sat down today before i went skateboarding and i started to work on it. Here a pic of what I've done. Comments are welcome like always.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet weathering work, +rep from me


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you very much green knight.  
I'll have some pics up tonight for anyone following.


----------



## LegendX (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome weathering effects, this thread is definitely subscriber worthy.

LX


----------

